# I would like to introduce...



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

The 4 new girls 






















































(they are only in the mamble for handling purposes, this isn't their permanent cage)

First off I would like to thank TDM and niki87, without them this wouldn't have been possible. Tdm especially went above and beyond for these girls.
I am eternally grateful to both of you :yesnod:

Their journey began on the 31st of January, they were picked up from their previous owner and made their way across to Tdm.

After they had settled Tdm sent me a message saying she was concerned with a couple of things, so after discussing it a bit more we decided it was best to get them to the vets the next day rather than waiting until they got here.
The vets diagnosed a severe respiratory infection and prescribed a high course of baytril, he had a couple of other concerns as well.

Tdm then became the girls ETM (evil temp mummy :lol for a week, which of course meant she fell a bit in love with them 
With her care and the meds the girls are coming on in leaps and bounds, they still have a long road ahead but they are heading in the right direction 

Niki then picked them up yesterday for the next part of their journey  She fell in love too :yesnod:

After a lot of planning and worry the girls finally landed in their forever home this morning


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

whoop whoop

and all renamed now as Jods, Sam, Super and Hench 

will add more laters as feeling off colour atm x wished I could have helped tho x


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm glad they have reached you at last . I hope the infections will clear up soon. Have they got names?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> I'm glad they have reached you at last . I hope the infections will clear up soon. *Have they got names*?


durrrrrrrrrrrrrr have told Bernie their names weeks ago!!! Jods, Sam, Super and Hench!! I know I am irritating enough to ignore but CRL would not understand this the other day either


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> I'm glad they have reached you at last . I hope the infections will clear up soon. Have they got names?


Their breathing is 100 times better than it was, that's for sure so hopefully they will continue to improve  As I said Gill did a fab job 

I was going to keep their names but have decided they should have new ones for the new start.. I have nothing definite yet so suggestions are more than welcome.. I might have to bug CRL for her names list


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Just reread the 1st post. Where they all ill?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

GAD, Jods, Sam, Super and Hench

pft pft pft pft pft pft pft


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> Just reread the 1st post. Where they all ill?


Only one has the resp infection, but they are all very underweight


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

They are truly scrumptious girls and very lucky to have you! Though I think you are lucky to have them as well....they are lovely! We di miss them here actually, its quite odd. But they are FINALLY going to have a super life with you and the rest of your clan!

Another massive thank you to TDM who did do an undescribably good job with these girls and I know she will be blushing now but she deserves it to be reinforced just how wonderful a job she did.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So glad these little ones are with you now, they look absolutely adorable :001_wub:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> durrrrrrrrrrrrrr have told Bernie their names weeks ago!!! Jods, Sam, Super and Hench!! I know I am irritating enough to ignore but CRL would not understand this the other day either


you have to keep banging to get things into my thick ginger skull 



B3rnie said:


> I was going to keep their names but have decided they should have new ones for the new start.. I have nothing definite yet so suggestions are more than welcome.. I might have to bug CRL for her names list


:ciappa: :ciappa: :dita: :dita: to jods.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

niki87 said:


> They are truly scrumptious girls and very lucky to have you! Though I think you are lucky to have them as well....they are lovely! We di miss them here actually, its quite odd. But they are FINALLY going to have a super life with you and the rest of your clan!
> 
> Another massive thank you to TDM who did do an undescribably good job with these girls and I know she will be *blushing *now but she deserves it to be reinforced just how wonderful a job she did.


Yerrr she is :yesnod:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

CRL said:


> you have to keep banging to get things into my thick ginger skull
> 
> :ciappa: :ciappa: :dita: :dita: to jods.


oooooh!!! she challenge me with butt smilies huh!!!! bring it orn x


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

just for all of those involved x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That last pic is that the one with the respiratory infection?
I only ask because she looks to me thin,fur spikey and generally un well looking in my opinion.

I bet they are already enjoying fresh foods,cooked foods,warmth and attention! 

So when will intros start with your other girlies?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

blade100 said:


> That last pic is that the one with the respiratory infection?
> I only ask because she looks to me thin,fur spikey and generally un well looking in my opinion.
> 
> I bet they are already enjoying fresh foods,cooked foods,warmth and attention!
> ...


I was thinking that about the fluffed up rattie. She's all hunched and poorly looking.
Where were they kept before?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> I was thinking that about the fluffed up rattie. She's all hunched and poorly looking.
> Where were they kept before?


That's what made me think is it her that's got the respiratory infection because to me she looks poorly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

blade100 said:


> That last pic is that the one with the respiratory infection?
> I only ask because she looks to me thin,fur spikey and generally un well looking in my opinion.
> 
> I bet they are already enjoying fresh foods,cooked foods,warmth and attention!
> ...


Just looked at the video and spoken to Gill, they all had bad breathing but yes that girl was the worst.

I'm going to give them a couple of days I think before I start intros  Hopefully seeing how my other girls are with me will help build their trust with people 



Lavenderb said:


> I was thinking that about the fluffed up rattie. She's all hunched and poorly looking.
> Where were they kept before?


They were kept in a shed


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Just looked at the video and spoken to Gill, they all had breathing but yes that girl was the worst.
> 
> I'm going to give them a couple of days I think before I start intros  Hopefully seeing how my other girls are with me will help build their trust with people
> 
> They were kept in a shed


A heated shed surely? Do you know how old they are?


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Glad the made it safe and sound to you B3rnie! 
Hope they settle in well with you and then your other girls.

Well done TDM, Niki and B3rnie - i would rep you all but my phone won't let me but i will when i finally get my laptop fixed


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> A heated shed surely? Do you know how old they are?


I was told it was a heated and insulated shed, I haven't seen it so can only assume that is the case 

One girl (previously Tia) is 18 months old and the other three are 12 months old.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> A heated shed surely? Do you know how old they are?


dont think so - I can remember they were smelly rats x so maybe if there were smells, probably due to poor ventilation and damp x


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Would like to say a big well done to all involved. I'm so pleased everything turned out okay in the end. The girls are in the best hands and I know Bernie will spoil them rotten. Sucks that they are ill but with lots of TLC and yummy noms i'm sure they will do just fine 

Beautiful girls Ber, they will settle in no time


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes definately blushing here , they were a pleasure to look after, not sure they would agree, I think I was the evil human who forced evil tasting liquid into their mouths twice a day. It was lovely to see the change in them in just the week they were here though, I know they will continue to improve with you Bernie


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

You are an angel Bernie!
The poor little ratties will have a lovely life with you


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Well done Bernie!!  and the others involved!! Hope they enjoy it in their new house. I'm sure they will


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

So bernie how many rats you got now?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

blade100 said:


> So bernie how many rats you got now?


I am now owned by 15 rats :yesnod:
10 girls and 5 boys


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I am now owned by 15 rats :yesnod:
> 10 girls and 5 boys


Blimey! I think you need to share them out,I'll take the 5 boys. :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

blade100 said:


> Blimey! I think you need to share them out,I'll take the 5 boys. :001_wub:


 Ohhh no, no, I couldn't possibly do that -wanders off muttering-

I decided to share my cherry yoghurt 









I did take more pics but they were all blurred :incazzato:


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I decided to share my cherry yoghurt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub:


B3rnie said:


> Ohhh no, no, I couldn't possibly do that -wanders off muttering-


i could always take them if yoou like!!  :001_wub:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Puts head down and cries.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

If that was my lot with the lid they'd have snatched it off me.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Are these the girls Wobbles rehomed to you Bernie?

They look like they will have a fab time with you - Although I reckon they will be spoiled rotten  
Glad to hear they are starting to sound a bit better now :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Micky93 said:


> Are these the girls Wobbles rehomed to you Bernie?
> 
> They look like they will have a fab time with you - Although I reckon they will be spoiled rotten
> Glad to hear they are starting to sound a bit better now :yesnod:


Yes they are.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

you dont have nearly enough rats. you dont have the right ammount until you have 25 or more. its ratty law.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> GAD, Jods, Sam, Super and Hench
> 
> pft pft pft pft pft pft pft


I love these names but as Hench is not very lady like maybe one should be called Ramona?? Well done everyone involved in getting these girls to Bernie, financially vet bill wise, caring and transport wise. Personally I think it was Bernies plan that TDM was going to be the evil meds administrator so by the time the girls got to Bers they would think she was their saviour! Which, by the sounds of she is going to be!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lopside said:


> I love these names but as Hench is not very lady like maybe one should be called Ramona?? Well done everyone involved in getting these girls to Bernie, financially vet bill wise, caring and transport wise. Personally I think it was Bernies plan that TDM was going to be the evil meds administrator so by the time the girls got to Bers they would think she was their saviour! Which, by the sounds of she is going to be!


Haha yes cunning Bernie!!

But in all truthfulness she is. She and TDM have literally saved the life of these girls. They are now safe. It is such a shame that it has taken 14/18 months for them to be finally safe.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> After they had settled Tdm sent me a message saying she was concerned with a couple of things, so after discussing it a bit more we decided it was best to get them to the vets the next day rather than waiting until they got here.
> *The vets diagnosed a severe respiratory infection and prescribed a high course of baytril, he had a couple of other concerns as well.*





B3rnie said:


> *Their breathing is 100 times better than it was, that's for sure so hopefully they will continue to improve  As I said Gill did a fab job *





Lavenderb said:


> Just reread the 1st post. Where they all ill?





B3rnie said:


> *Only one has the resp infection, but they are all very underweight*





blade100 said:


> That last pic is that the one with the respiratory infection?
> I only ask because she looks to me thin,fur spikey and generally un well looking in my opinion.
> 
> I bet they are already enjoying fresh foods,cooked foods,warmth and attention!
> ...





B3rnie said:


> *Just looked at the video* and spoken to Gill, they all had bad breathing but yes that girl was the worst.
> 
> I'm going to give them a couple of days I think before I start intros  Hopefully seeing how my other girls are with me will help build their trust with people
> 
> They were kept in a shed


have totally missed all this - we can blame my stuffy nose and poorly brain - they were poorly and not well kept?

and you have a video? share x

this is not good, not good at all!! explain more please x


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> have totally missed all this - we can blame my stuffy nose and poorly brain - they were poorly and not well kept?
> 
> and you have a video? share x
> 
> this is not good, not good at all!! explain more please x


Yes, quite poorly. I won't speculate on how they were kept because I didn't see for myself..

All 4 had bad breathing but one girl in particular was cause for concern. Gill made a video clip for me so I could hear for myself..

After viewing this clip:
8B9BB166-CFBA-4F6A-9A7D-35786EDD62E1-4486-000004ACE29F72EB_zps49c03674.mp4 Video by thedogsmother | Photobucket

We decided they needed to be accessed by a vet sooner rather than later..

This is what the vet said:


> All 4 girls are very underweight with their backbones being prominant and easy to feel and the issues with their breathing was obvious.


They were given a course of 0.12ml of baytril twice a day which thankfully has helped and their breathing is much better now.

They look a million times better than they did when they turned up at Gill's, I really can't thank her enough for what she achieved in a week :001_wub:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> 8B9BB166-CFBA-4F6A-9A7D-35786EDD62E1-4486-000004ACE29F72EB_zps49c03674.mp4 Video by thedogsmother | Photobucket


*OMG* now I am no expert in ratties, have had my fluffs over the years but that is appalling, and no way was that a sudden issue, how could anyone miss that?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Aha! *Puts on chuftee badge* It's all clear to me now!

I'm glad these girls have found their way to you, to somebody who understands their needs. If anyone can make them better it's you, Bernie :thumbsup:

Well done to everyone


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Yes, quite poorly. I won't speculate on how they were kept because I didn't see for myself..
> 
> All 4 had bad breathing but one girl in particular was cause for concern. Gill made a video clip for me so I could hear for myself..
> 
> ...


I hope the infection hasn't scarred her lungs. Has the rattle eased off at all?


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Awwww what sweet little girls, glad they are now going to be looked after :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Well done Bernie for giving them a loving careing home. Also a huge pat on the back for TDM and Niki as this thread really shows that this place can pull together when animals need help. Also though i must say a huge welldone to Wobbles for giving up the rats (thinking they are wobbles's rats as Tia was mentioned)


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Well done Bernie for giving them a loving careing home. Also a huge pat on the back for TDM and Niki as this thread really shows that this place can pull together when animals need help. Also though i must say a huge welldone to Wobbles for giving up the rats (thinking they are wobbles's rats as Tia was mentioned)


Oh these are Wobbles' rats.....ohhhhhh I see.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Oh these are Wobbles' rats.....ohhhhhh I see.


im only guessing mind as I know she had a rat called Tia and she did a thread a few months back saying they could go to Bernie?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> I hope the infection hasn't scarred her lungs. Has the rattle eased off at all?


Yes the rattle has eased off, if it was left any longer it wouldn't have been the same story.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> Oh these are Wobbles' rats.....ohhhhhh I see.


Yes, these are wobbles rats.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

If left untreated it can lead to neumonia and then death.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Yes the rattle has eased off, if it was left any longer it wouldn't have been the same story.


that is so sad, i am so pleased you got them in time.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

blade100 said:


> If left untreated it can lead to neumonia and then death.


that is so so sad, could the video not be posted again and made a sticky as a warning to other newbie rat owners? is that a good idea?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> that is so so sad, could the video not be posted again and made a sticky as a warning to other newbie rat owners? is that a good idea?


I think it's an excellent idea, it will give novice owners an idea of what a rat's breathing _shouldn't_ be like & that they need to see a vet to get treatment


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

What I can't understand is why they were left untreated? I mean how long has wobbles had these rats for to know that those noises aren't normal? Shes been on here she could've asked for info/help like so many of the threads on here and we could've pointed her in the right direction. Because now of being left the most poorly girl out the 4 could have on going RI infections/lung scarring.

This is why when getting rats or any other pet for that matter you really need to do your research because if wobbles had then this needn't of happened.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

blade100 said:


> What I can't understand is why they were left untreated? I mean how long has wobbles had these rats for to know that those noises aren't normal? Shes been on here she could've asked for info/help like so many of the threads on here and we could've pointed her in the right direction. Because now of being left the most poorly girl out the 4 could have on going RI infections/lung scarring.
> 
> This is why when getting rats or any other pet for that matter you really need to do your research because if wobbles had then this needn't of happened.


I have no idea it is so sad, It would be good if this thread could be made a sticky though as it would help other rat owners on PF understand that their rats are poorly, I guess the one good thing thats came out of this is now the 4 girls will get treatment and have a loving caring home.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

maybe she did thats why they we offered ? 

I have tbh I am livid, and biting my tongue soooooo hard x 

         

and I was the one who said she should not own fluffs and fill her shed with shed tools pft pft pft


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> maybe she did thats why they we offered ?
> 
> I have tbh I am livid, and biting my tongue soooooo hard x
> 
> ...


Second this...well the bits I can second lol!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

blade100 said:


> This is why when getting rats or any other pet for that matter you really need to do your research because if wobbles had then this needn't of happened.


If anything is learnt from this situation, I hope to god this is it....
No matter how long people have kept pets for, when getting a new species you should always, always research, research and then research more :yesnod:

These girls are lucky, so many aren't


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> maybe she did thats why they we offered ?
> 
> I have tbh I am livid, and biting my tongue soooooo hard x
> 
> ...


I can understand your anger, but try and think more positively the 4 girls are now in a caring loving home and treatment has been given. It is very sad they had the infections but I suppose at least their last owner did a decent thing too by letting them go to someone with more knowladge.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

DKDREAM said:


> I can understand your anger, but try and think more positively the 4 girls are now in a caring loving home and treatment has been given. It is very sad they had the infections but I suppose at least their last owner did a decent thing too by letting them go to someone with more knowladge.


having worked with many damaged horses, including my latest one, no, I think people should now about their recourse and action, I refuse to allow a damaged horse to be thrown away due to a total numpty, there is no excuse for not researching anything properly. The decent thing would have been not to make a problem and most certainly deal with it themselves than pass it on!!

I now they are in a fantastic home, and I am glad to see it, but it should not be Bernies vet bill to deal with x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> having worked with many damaged horses, including my latest one, no, I think people should now about their recourse and action, I refuse to allow a damaged horse to be thrown away due to a total numpty, there is no excuse for not researching anything properly. The decent thing would have been not to make a problem and most certainly deal with it themselves than pass it on!!
> 
> I now they are in a fantastic home, and I am glad to see it, but it should not be Bernies vet bill to deal with x


I agree with you 100% their maybe their pervious owner will help towards any vet care costs?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> If anything is learnt from this situation, I hope to god this is it....
> No matter how long people have kept pets for, when getting a new species you should always, always research, research and then research more :yesnod:
> 
> *These girls are lucky, so many aren't *


Like my Reid- 8 months old when complications from his previous chest infections caught up with him 
Glad these girlies are now happy and healthy! I look forward to being subjected to millions of pictures!!!!!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

DKDREAM said:


> I agree with you 100% their maybe their pervious owner will help towards any vet care costs?


Hear hear x I defiantly think that should be a given!!


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

DKDREAM said:


> I agree with you 100% their maybe their pervious owner will help towards any vet care costs?


:yesnod:

~~Random words cos apparently a smiley on it's own is too short a message~~


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

How about naming one of the rats April seeing as they came from wales and where saved. in memory of little April Jones just a thought.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Wobbles , the sound the rat is making in the video is the sound they make when they have an upper respiratory infection. It's like a human having a chest infection with a wheezy cough that won't go. Rats do make a lot of noises to communicate but those noises you heard was her chest wheezing. 

Can you remember how long she was making that wheezy noise?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Erm a couple of things Wobbles, Bernie is not a back stabbing bitch. At no point has she referred to you in what I see is a negative way. She has said nothing. Other people have. You have handed over four rats in what a vet has labelled underweight and with respiratory problems. That's your deed. You don't seem to have picked up on their problems. Ignorance or neglect I don't know. If you had given them to a college friend they wouldn't have received the attention they so obviously needed and would have continued to suffer and maybe died. You wouldn't want that for your beloved rats. Furthermore did you expect Bernie to lie and say that all was well with them when the pictures obviously point the rat experts on here to believe there is a health problem? 
If you had come on here, hands in the air and said "****, I didn't realise they were poorly. I'm sorry. What can I do!" People would have laid off you and respected you for owning up to your mistake. Coming on here and calling the woman who helped save your rats and has forked out Lord knows what in vet bills is just plain selfish and snacks of self righteous guilt. 
In life we choose how we behave, choose how we care for our animals, and should have the balls to stand by our actions. You Wobbles, have just shown us all exactly what you are made of. And it's not nice.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Bernie has the rats. I'm assuming that's who Wobbles is ranting at. Apparently, to quote Wobbles, she asked her not to tell the forum what a state they were in. Why? In case we all judged her on her animal care and husbandry? You bet. I'm livid.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

But it *wasn't* B3rnie that name and shamed was it?


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

On the other hand well done tdm and bernie, and the others who were involved (this thread is too long to remember all that's been said), those girls have found a great home with someone who will care for all of them equally.

Hope they're all fighting fit soon


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

halfeatenapple said:


> Sorry to butt in, I'm just confused. I thought it was B3rnie that had the rats, not Niki??


It was lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I thought bernie had only just got them today because Gill was caring for them for a week due to being so poorly it wasn't fair on them to be travelling all that way causing more stress?? So how could bernie give you any updates until today which she has done so in this thread! Doh.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

On the other hand well done tdm and bernie, and the others who were involved (this thread is too long to remember all that's been said), those girls have found a great home with someone who will care for all of them equally.

Hope they're all fighting fit soon[/QUOTE]

Wow detective points to you!! How can you openly favour one! You might have secret favourites but wow to openly favour one. And I can tell you all...all four girls are equally full of their own personality. And for the record...ALL four are underweight.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Wobbles, it seems the girls are being taken care off/having the vet treatment they need. Maybe look on this as a valuble lesson and know your own limits.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I hope this situation- if nothing else- highlights that NO pets are easy to care for. None are low maintenance. None are cheap. They can't be bought on a whim, without appropriate research first. 

You should be able to pinpoint breathing difficulties in an animal. Especially ones so severe. If you can't recognise something so seemingly obvious, it isn't fair to be the one responsible for their needs.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im closing this thread due to reports, I will ask another moderator to have a look at it as I think Im too close to do it myself.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I have somewhat moderated this thread, I'm working and doing this on a break will check if it makes any sense still after work and re open if it does...


----------

